# New arrival - Heritage 1973 Chronograph



## RogerP

Greetings all,

This one arrived yesterday, to my delight. I've been consitently drawn to comtemporary renditions of vintage pieces and this is one of the nice examples I have come across.

On the wrist, it definitely looks and feels like something comfortably above its actual price point.

Colour me happy.


----------



## BasilBuddha

I'm expecting mine to arrive very soon, but looking at your photos is keeping me happy for the meantime. There's not enough real world shots of these out there at the moment.


----------



## heb

That's a really terrific looking watch. Enjoy it, heb


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents. Basil, did you go for the white dial as well?


----------



## mpalmer

I like the contrasting subdials on that one. Congrats on your new Longines!


----------



## BasilBuddha

I tried the black dial one on last weekend but couldn't find the white to try. I've plumped for the white dial the same as you. Based on some of the pictures on the web, something tells me it's the way to go. The size is spot on and I think the black on white gives it the edge.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Same process and conclusion for me. Enjoy yours when it arrives.


----------



## KUNISMAN

Congrats ...great watch...


----------



## Enoran

The 1973 offers an alluring vintage vibe. Congrats!!


----------



## jonathanp77

Congrats! Thanks for sharing your photos. I too am a fan of it's modernized vintage aesthetics. I opted for the white one as well and am eagerly waiting for a call from the AD very soon.


----------



## soaking.fused

This Longines watch has a great case and dial. Congrats and enjoy your new Chrono.


Soak.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter

I love to get one too. BTW, how much is it?


----------



## RogerP

^^^ I belie US list is ~$3200


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter

Thanks RogerP.


----------



## watch_hor

wow, she's a beauty, congrats! I was eyeing a 1954 but now...


----------



## jonathanp77

Just thought I'ld share. My month long wait ended yesterday when the AD called to inform me it's ready for pickup. So I did and here it is.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## RogerP

Great pic and a fantastic watch. Enjoy the heck out if it. I know I am.


----------



## jonathanp77

Thanks. Yeah I'll definitely enjoy the heck out of it. I wonder if we are the only ones in ON (or GTA) who have one. 😊


----------



## hun23

Great watch. Congrats!


----------



## RogerP

Never saw too many of these at any of the local dealers, and when I did it was the black dial version. For sure there aren't too many on GTA wrists. Just tried on the Heritage 1935, by the way. I am in deep trouble.....


----------



## jonathanp77

Yeah I've only seen the black dial version too. As for the 1935, yes that is one beautiful piece as well. Good luck with your self-discipline. hahaha


----------



## BasilBuddha

My 1973 arrived last week. I'll post pics one I get a chance.


----------



## aalin13

Hi all, this is my second mechanical watch, bought it on a recent trip to Asia. I wanted a chronograph for my second watch, and in particular I wanted a column wheel chronograph, mainly because of the beauty of watching the column wheel rotate. I started by looking at the Carrera 1887, and though it is a beautiful watch, I can't shake the feeling that if I wanted a watch with a Seiko chronograph movement, I should just get something from the Ananta line. I also had a look at the Ananta line-up, but didn't find anything with a exhibition case back, which is important to me as I love looking at the movement of a watch. I came across the 1973 by chance at a Longines boutique, and absolutely fell in love with it. Reading more about the movement had me convinced this is the chronograph for me, and the price was also very reasonable, in fact it was cheaper than anything from the Ananta line and quite a lot cheaper than the 1887

Here it is:









And here it is next to my first mechanical watch:









The trip to Asia also allowed me to look at many Grand Seikos in real life, as they are hard to find here in Australia. I really like the hi-beat ones, and I think that will be my next mechanical watch


----------



## BasilBuddha

Congratulations. Did it come with the deployant it did you fit it yourself? You can't get them the UK with a deployant but I have a Longines that will fit. I took mine in today for a new strap as, even though it is only four days old, it dropped a stitch. They took the whole watch off me to be returned and now I am bereft : (


----------



## aalin13

BasilBuddha said:


> Congratulations. Did it come with the deployant it did you fit it yourself? You can't get them the UK with a deployant but I have a Longines that will fit. I took mine in today for a new strap as, even though it is only four days old, it dropped a stitch. They took the whole watch off me to be returned and now I am bereft : (


Thanks , im really loving it

I asked the AD to include the deployant clasp as part of the deal when doing the negotiation, it came with a tang buckle. It is an official longines deployant, with the logo and longines writings


----------



## jonathanp77

Congratulations on acquiring the Heritage 1973. I too enjoy looking at the blue column wheel mechanism.

So much so that I took photos of it.


----------



## gigi22

This one is on my short list, too.


----------



## rflklzk

I'm jealous as well. It is on my short list. But I can't decide whether that one or the monopusher. Any ideas?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Looper30

Very nice watch you got there! The blue tachymeter numbers give it a nice touch of color.


----------



## Rallyfan13

Great case, like the tach numbers also.


----------



## michael8238

Congrats! This is by far my fav Longines. Too bad I don't see these pop up for sale very often...


----------



## ShadOsman

Been looking for a Heuer Carrera, this would be a great alternative


----------



## cuthbert

ShadOsman said:


> Been looking for a Heuer Carrera, this would be a great alternative


The original Conquest chrono 30CH was the brother of the Camaro, which was the "square" version of the original Carrera.

IMO this watch is more handsome than the current Carreras, a pity it's quite thick.


----------



## michael8238

ocwatchguy said:


> longings heritage models are always a good choice


Yea. I like this line more than the Master Collection


----------



## rflklzk

cuthbert said:


> The original Conquest chrono 30CH was the brother of the Camaro, which was the "square" version of the original Carrera.
> 
> IMO this watch is more handsome than the current Carreras, a pity it's quite thick.


I agree. But how thick is it? Can you tuck it under the sleeve?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

rflklzk said:


> I agree. But how thick is it? Can you tuck it under the sleeve?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


The original 30CH definitely yes:









The reissue not quite, you can see in this pic how high it sits:









None of my automatic chronos with 7750 or 5100 is under 16mm thick, we are talking about movements that are about 8mm thick alone.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/all-valjoux-7750-chronos-so-thick-566963.html


----------



## aalin13

rflklzk said:


> I agree. But how thick is it? Can you tuck it under the sleeve?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Reissue is a bit thick, but so are all chronos based on 7750. In fact, carrera 1887, Monaco and speedmaster 9300 are all quite thick as well. Can't think of any thin automatic chronograph for less than $10k


----------



## rflklzk

cuthbert said:


> The original 30CH definitely yes:
> 
> View attachment 8105298
> 
> 
> The reissue not quite, you can see in this pic how high it sits:
> 
> View attachment 8105306
> 
> 
> None of my automatic chronos with 7750 or 5100 is under 16mm thick, we are talking about movements that are about 8mm thick alone.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/all-valjoux-7750-chronos-so-thick-566963.html


Ok, thanks. But isn't it the column wheel chrono that makes it so thick?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rflklzk

cuthbert said:


> The original 30CH definitely yes:
> 
> View attachment 8105298
> 
> 
> The reissue not quite, you can see in this pic how high it sits:
> 
> View attachment 8105306
> 
> 
> None of my automatic chronos with 7750 or 5100 is under 16mm thick, we are talking about movements that are about 8mm thick alone.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/all-valjoux-7750-chronos-so-thick-566963.html


Oh, and btw the original is beautiful

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rflklzk

aalin13 said:


> Reissue is a bit thick, but so are all chronos based on 7750. In fact, carrera 1887, Monaco and speedmaster 9300 are all quite thick as well. Can't think of any thin automatic chronograph for less than $10k


I have my Sinn 103 in acrylic which is based on V7750 and due to its shape (rounded caseback and acrylic) doesn't feel thick at all. It gives you presence of a vintage watch. Comparing it to e.g. Longines Heritage 1967 I could even say it is thin 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

rflklzk said:


> Ok, thanks. But isn't it the column wheel chrono that makes it so thick?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


No as far as I know the thickness of the original 7750 with cams is the same as the Longines movement with the column wheel, the 7750 IS a thick movement, and that's it.



aalin13 said:


> Reissue is a bit thick, but so are all chronos based on 7750. In fact, carrera 1887, Monaco and speedmaster 9300 are all quite thick as well. Can't think of any thin automatic chronograph for less than $10k


The modular ETA based on the 2892 is a thin movement but it's often overlooked because a lot of people perceive it not as good as the 7750 for some funny reasons I never understood.

I have it in my Longines Istituto Idrografico and despite of the hunter's case is thinner than my 7750 Longines.


----------



## aalin13

cuthbert said:


> The modular ETA based on the 2892 is a thin movement but it's often overlooked because a lot of people perceive it not as good as the 7750 for some funny reasons I never understood.
> 
> I have it in my Longines Istituto Idrografico and despite of the hunter's case is thinner than my 7750 Longines.


My only experience with the 2892 + module is the Tag Heuer Monaco, and I didn't think it was much thinner than a 7750 based movement. I know modular movement can perform just as well if not better than an integrated movement, but subjectively, I still prefer having an integrated movement


----------



## rflklzk

aalin13 said:


> My only experience with the 2892 + module is the Tag Heuer Monaco, and I didn't think it was much thinner than a 7750 based movement. I know modular movement can perform just as well if not better than an integrated movement, but subjectively, I still prefer having an integrated movement


Ok, thanks

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

rflklzk said:


> Ok, thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


The modular ETA is 6.1mm thick, the 7750 is 7.9mm, 1.8 mm is a huge difference, you can make watches 12mm thick with the modular.

This is a pic of the movement:









This is the watch with another 30s replica, the Hanhart:


----------



## rflklzk

cuthbert said:


> The modular ETA is 6.1mm thick, the 7750 is 7.9mm, 1.8 mm is a huge difference, you can make watches 12mm thick with the modular.
> 
> This is a pic of the movement:
> 
> View attachment 8126450
> 
> 
> This is the watch with another 30s replica, the Hanhart:
> 
> View attachment 8126474


It is a big difference indeed

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13

cuthbert said:


> The modular ETA is 6.1mm thick, the 7750 is 7.9mm, 1.8 mm is a huge difference, you can make watches 12mm thick with the modular.


I've never really looked into modular movements, need to have a look around for something interesting to acquire

One thing that bothers me a bit about modular movement is that the crown and pushers are not on the same plane when viewed from the side. Less of an issue if the pushers and crown are on opposite sides, but that configuration seems to be less common


----------



## aalin13

cuthbert said:


> The modular ETA is 6.1mm thick, the 7750 is 7.9mm, 1.8 mm is a huge difference, you can make watches 12mm thick with the modular.


I've never really looked into modular movements, need to have a look around for something interesting to acquire, as the reduced thickness will be nice to have

One thing that bothers me a bit about modular movement is that the crown and pushers are not on the same plane when viewed from the side. Less of an issue if the pushers and crown are on opposite sides, but that configuration seems to be less common


----------



## nevada1995

Congrats, very nice watch. I have admired that model for some time. So clean and interesting all at the same time. Hold on to that one.|>|>


----------



## piningforthefjords

nevada1995 said:


> I have admired that model for some time.


Longines has discontinued the Heritage 1973 and are selling off existing stock (as told to me recently by a local AD). It's still on the Longines website, but you'll notice that many places are currently offering very good prices for NIB 1973's.

I've always loved the 1973, but have been sitting on the sidelines ever since I first saw it. This news was enough to get me off the fence and order one. Hopefully arrives in 1-2 weeks.

If funds allow, now may be the time to pick up a (relative) NIB bargain.


----------



## michael8238

piningforthefjords said:


> Longines has discontinued the Heritage 1973 and are selling off existing stock (as told to me recently by a local AD). It's still on the Longines website, but you'll notice that many places are currently offering very good prices for NIB 1973's.
> 
> I've always loved the 1973, but have been sitting on the sidelines ever since I first saw it. This news was enough to get me off the fence and order one. Hopefully arrives in 1-2 weeks.
> 
> If funds allow, now may be the time to pick up a (relative) NIB bargain.


That's such a shame...they discontinued one of the best looking pieces in their lineup??


----------



## piningforthefjords

michael8238 said:


> That's such a shame...they discontinued one of the best looking pieces in their lineup??


My exact feelings when I was told. o|

Then again, they also discontinued the No Date Legend Diver, and now this. Sometimes I think just have very "particular" tastes compared to the wider market. :think:


----------



## Fbr

great looking watch, the shape and panda config are awesome


----------



## rflklzk

piningforthefjords said:


> My exact feelings when I was told. o|
> 
> Then again, they also discontinued the No Date Legend Diver, and now this. Sometimes I think just have very "particular" tastes compared to the wider market. :think:


Wasn't it just a trick to make you buy the watch? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords

rflklzk said:


> Wasn't it just a trick to make you buy the watch? [/QUOTE
> 
> I didn't buy it from them. ;-) Anyway, there's no in-country stock where I am, so would have been a special order from Switzerland. :roll:
> 
> Was dealing with the AD for something else and only asked out of curiosity if it was still available, and they confirmed the situation with Longines for me.
> 
> I already suspected a few months ago that it had been discontinued because it's not included in the current Longines catalogue (but it was in last year's). I guess it just wasn't popular enough.


----------



## piningforthefjords

rflklzk said:


> Wasn't it just a trick to make you buy the watch?


Still laughing.... because the thought did cross my mind afterwards VERY briefly, for about a nanosecond. b-) But this AD has always been straight with me, and has actually pointed me to other places where I might get a good deal. :-!


----------



## michael8238

piningforthefjords said:


> My exact feelings when I was told. o|
> 
> Then again, they also discontinued the No Date Legend Diver, and now this. Sometimes I think just have very "particular" tastes compared to the wider market. :think:


Not a lot of people seem to know the existence of the 1973 heritage, or the 1935 heritage (which i wouldn't be surprised if they'll discontinue soon also). I've seen a used 1973 for sale maybe TWICE? on WUS.
I think generally speaking Longines have WAY too many models in their lineup. Their heritage line has huge potential, but they can't pump out reissues like crazy. Treat it like the jewel of the brand, give us one or two reissues every year and make sure they get enough attention from people.
AND they need to update their website, it looks MAD cheap.


----------



## piningforthefjords

michael8238 said:


> Not a lot of people seem to know the existence of the 1973 heritage, or the 1935 heritage (which i wouldn't be surprised if they'll discontinue soon also). I've seen a used 1973 for sale maybe TWICE? on WUS.
> I think generally speaking Longines have WAY too many models in their lineup. Their heritage line has huge potential, but they can't pump out reissues like crazy. Treat it like the jewel of the brand, give us one or two reissues every year and make sure they get enough attention from people.
> AND they need to update their website, it looks MAD cheap.


Totally agree with everything you've said. Longines just seems to lack a coherent identity or aesthetic, which is a real shame. It's almost as if they're trying to be everything to everyone. No focus at all IMO. Not sure if this is the fault of Swatch or if it's a management decision.

Some of Longines choices just seem to bring down the tone of the entire brand (the website, their marketing, the costume jewellery look of some of their range...).

The 1973 seemed to get a lot of love when it was released, but I guess it didn't translate to actual sales. The only time I've seen one in the wild was while travelling in Germany. Was visiting every watch shop in every town and city to look at all the lovely Junghans, Nomos, Muhle's etc that I'd only ever seen online. I literally stopped mid-conversation when I saw the 1973 in the cabinet. Was strongly tempted to buy it there and then, except I'd just bought a Muhle a few days prior. :roll:

I get the impression that no AD here has ever wanted to stock the 1973. I think people just go for the Monaco if they want a square chrono (every AD and jeweller here has a Monaco in their window). Personally, I'd rather have the 1973 over a Monaco any day of the week. b-)


----------



## rflklzk

Your category of journalist and experts [love the Heritage], but we have to respect that Heritage is three percent [of sales]. It's pleasure, history, PR, they are talking pieces.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rflklzk

By CEO of Longines

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords

rflklzk said:


> Heritage is three percent [of sales]. It's pleasure, history, PR, they are talking pieces.


Is that all? Wow, puts everything in perspective. :think:

I'm quite happy to contribute my small part to that 3%.


----------



## rflklzk

piningforthefjords said:


> Is that all? Wow, puts everything in perspective. :think:
> 
> I'm quite happy to contribute my small part to that 3%.


Yup, that was big when I read it. I was also happy to do the same with my LLD

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael8238

Being Longines, their 3% means 30K~40K pieces/year. That's still quite a large volume for a single product line.


----------



## michael8238

piningforthefjords said:


> Totally agree with everything you've said. Longines just seems to lack a coherent identity or aesthetic, which is a real shame. It's almost as if they're trying to be everything to everyone. No focus at all IMO. Not sure if this is the fault of Swatch or if it's a management decision.
> 
> Some of Longines choices just seem to bring down the tone of the entire brand (the website, their marketing, the costume jewellery look of some of their range...).
> 
> The 1973 seemed to get a lot of love when it was released, but I guess it didn't translate to actual sales. The only time I've seen one in the wild was while travelling in Germany. Was visiting every watch shop in every town and city to look at all the lovely Junghans, Nomos, Muhle's etc that I'd only ever seen online. I literally stopped mid-conversation when I saw the 1973 in the cabinet. Was strongly tempted to buy it there and then, except I'd just bought a Muhle a few days prior. :roll:
> 
> I get the impression that no AD here has ever wanted to stock the 1973. I think people just go for the Monaco if they want a square chrono (every AD and jeweller here has a Monaco in their window). Personally, I'd rather have the 1973 over a Monaco any day of the week. b-)


It's just this Steve Mcqueen thing that makes everyone go crazy about the Monaco. The new reissue of the Caliber 11 version is really nice, but there is no way I pay such a premium for this 'lifestyle icon' I'm too young to be relevant with anyway (and I really dislike the brand). I think the 1973 is more elegant and dressier. The Monaco can look quite awkward to some as the it's almost bluntly square.


----------



## aalin13

michael8238 said:


> It's just this Steve Mcqueen thing that makes everyone go crazy about the Monaco. The new reissue of the Caliber 11 version is really nice, but there is no way I pay such a premium for this 'lifestyle icon' I'm too young to be relevant with anyway (and I really dislike the brand). I think the 1973 is more elegant and dressier. The Monaco can look quite awkward to some as the it's almost bluntly square.


I was initially drawn to the Monaco when I was looking for a chronograph, but after discovering the 1973 and seeing both in person, I ended up purchasing the 1973. I found the quality and finishing to be comparable, the movement in the 1973 to be more interesting, and best of all, the 1973 is about half the price of a Monaco. I like the history and story behind the Monaco, but I can't get over the feeling that once stripped of the history, the Monaco is vastly over priced. I guess this is true of many watches in general, but at least the movement of the 1973 is a bit more unique and interesting, and along with Seiko are the most affordable column wheel chronograph from a reputable brand


----------



## piningforthefjords

michael8238 said:


> It's just this Steve Mcqueen thing that makes everyone go crazy about the Monaco. The new reissue of the Caliber 11 version is really nice, but there is no way I pay such a premium for this 'lifestyle icon' I'm too young to be relevant with anyway (and I really dislike the brand). I think the 1973 is more elegant and dressier. The Monaco can look quite awkward to some as the it's almost bluntly square.


LOL, I hear you.  Having only really been exposed to the Monaco, I used to think all square chronos were the same. I mean, no-one could possibly miss all the repetitive Steve McQueen-based marketing. Then, like aalin13 below, I discovered the 1973 and this "thing" called a pillow case (yeah, I live under a rock). :roll:

"Bluntly square" is a great description of the Monaco. I don't find any subtlety or finesse to it's square case and square dial. But the 1973... Pillow case combined with a ROUND (!) dial, curved edges, mix of polished surfaces on the sides and sunburst brushing on the top surface, the blue tachy scale etc etc etc.

And the latest iteration of the Monaco: The new horizontally-placed indices just emphasise the squareness of the case even more, plus I can't get over how they remind me of eyebrows. :think: (I make strange visual connections all the time, so would hate to ever do an ink blot test.) ;-)


----------



## piningforthefjords

michael8238 said:


> Being Longines, their 3% means 30K~40K pieces/year. That's still quite a large volume for a single product line.


Good point. I was amazed when I originally found out Longines produces 1m+ watches a year.

Purely personal curiousity... given that there's about 35 watches in the Heritage line, I'd love to know how that 30K-40K is spread out. We'll probably never find out since as far as I'm aware Longines doesn't release that type of information.


----------



## rflklzk

piningforthefjords said:


> Good point. I was amazed when I originally found out Longines produces 1m+ watches a year.
> 
> Purely personal curiousity... given that there's about 35 watches in the Heritage line, I'd love to know how that 30K-40K is spread out. We'll probably never find out since as far as I'm aware Longines doesn't release that type of information.


That was exactly my point. They have 35 watches in their heritage line. So its 1k per one watch. That's not a lot.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

aalin13 said:


> I was initially drawn to the Monaco when I was looking for a chronograph, but after discovering the 1973 and seeing both in person, I ended up purchasing the 1973. I found the quality and finishing to be comparable, the movement in the 1973 to be more interesting, and best of all, the 1973 is about half the price of a Monaco. I like the history and story behind the Monaco, but I can't get over the feeling *that once stripped of the history*, the Monaco is vastly over priced. I guess this is true of many watches in general, but at least the movement of the 1973 is a bit more unique and interesting, and along with Seiko are the most affordable column wheel chronograph from a reputable brand


Quite so. Though this is true of many watches from different manufacturers. The thing about history - it's in the past. I've lost count of my watch purchases over the years but never once did I open the box of a brand new watch and find history inside. If you're buying history, you're buying smoke, IMO. If the technical and aesthetic merits of the piece don't support the price, I pass.


----------



## aalin13

RogerP said:


> Quite so. Though this is true of many watches from different manufacturers. The thing about history - it's in the past. I've lost count of my watch purchases over the years but never once did I open the box of a brand new watch and find history inside. If you're buying history, you're buying smoke, IMO. If the technical and aesthetic merits of the piece don't support the price, I pass.


I do think there is value in the history of a watch model, even though it is something intangible. But the watch itself must have technical and aesthetic merit to begin with, and it needs to be balanced with a suitable price tag based on the technical and aesthetic merit. Too often we see manufacturer charge a significant mark up for a model with history compared to its technically identical counterpart, this is the practise that makes me think twice about purchasing


----------



## rflklzk

aalin13 said:


> I do think there is value in the history of a watch model, even though it is something intangible. But the watch itself must have technical and aesthetic merit to begin with, and it needs to be balanced with a suitable price tag based on the technical and aesthetic merit. Too often we see manufacturer charge a significant mark up for a model with history compared to its technically identical counterpart, this is the practise that makes me think twice about purchasing


Agree. That's why I love Longines. They charge fair value for great heritage.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords

This just walked in the door about an hour ago. Finally got around to adjusting the time and date. Too much slack-jawed staring beforehand. ;-)

Dont know why it took me this long to get it. It's bee-you-tee-full.


----------



## rflklzk

It is, congrats! I hope it will keep you happy

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Congrats. I can attest to it being bee-you-the-full 👌

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords

jonathanp77 said:


> Congrats. I can attest to it being bee-you-the-full


I think my seven-year old son already has his eye on it (as well as my Muhle).

I didn't tell anyone that I'd just got a new watch, but he saw it peeking out from under my shirt cuff the day it arrived. He did a double take, his eyes went WIDE and he reached out to slowly pull my sleeve up to have a closer look at it.

Boy's got taste. b-)


----------



## michael8238

piningforthefjords said:


> I think my seven-year old son already has his eye on it (as well as my Muhle).
> 
> I didn't tell anyone that I'd just got a new watch, but he saw it peeking out from under my shirt cuff the day it arrived. He did a double take, his eyes went WIDE and he reached out to slowly pull my sleeve up to have a closer look at it.
> 
> Boy's got taste. b-)


Which Muhle do you have? I LOVE the ProMare and the 29er Zeigerdatum


----------



## piningforthefjords

michael8238 said:


> Which Muhle do you have? I LOVE the ProMare and the 29er Zeigerdatum


Both of those are nice choices. Was considering a 29er Big last time I was in Germany.

I've got the SAR Flieger Chronograph. Recently been enamoured with the Seebataillon GMT, but divers aren't really my thing so I don't think I'll ever actually get it. Plus it's got the same case as my SAR Flieger, but in titanium instead of SS.


----------



## dantan

I used to own a dark-dialled 1973. Good value-for-money Column Wheel Chronograph Watch from a good Manufacturer. Congratulations!


----------



## michael8238

piningforthefjords said:


> Both of those are nice choices. Was considering a 29er Big last time I was in Germany.
> 
> I've got the SAR Flieger Chronograph. Recently been enamoured with the Seebataillon GMT, but divers aren't really my thing so I don't think I'll ever actually get it. Plus it's got the same case as my SAR Flieger, but in titanium instead of SS.


Nice watch! I like how they add woodpecker neck regulation to every single piece they sell.


----------



## superultramega

I popped into a local watch shop and tried this model on along with a Speedmaster. I was wearing a t-shirt (for shame) and the longines looked very out of place. What level of dress (suit, button up, short sleeve button up, polo) do owners of the 1973 pair with their watch? Does a change from the provided black croc with white stitching change the perceived dressiness of the watch?


----------



## piningforthefjords

superultramega said:


> What level of dress (suit, button up, short sleeve button up, polo) do owners of the 1973 pair with their watch? Does a change from the provided black croc with white stitching change the perceived dressiness of the watch?


It depends?

I've worn it with a suit, all the way down to denim and t-shirt... But _cool_ denim and t-shirt. LOL. :roll:

Haven't really thought about it until now, but I guess I'd never wear it with sneakers or anything too casual.

The strap is an interesting question... I was originally thinking of getting an old-school rally / racing strap to dress the watch down a bit, but haven't gotten around to it yet. TBH, the black croc strap just seems so well-suited to the watch that I haven't really felt the urge to try anything else.

Back when I was trying to get ideas for alternative straps, I searched on Google and saw a few different straps on the white-faced 1973 that looked OK and definitely made the watch look more casual... brown Horween / cordovan, blue Perlon, and even a blue stingray (!).

There was one with a brown croc / white stitch strap, which looked completely wrong IMO.


----------



## jonathanp77

Changing the strap is how you dress up or down the watch.














































Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords

jonathanp77 said:


> Changing the strap is how you dress up or down the watch.


Oh no. You've just re-inspired me to go strap shopping. 

As always, love those straps and your images.


----------



## nevada1995

Super nice watch, really one of my favorites


----------



## superultramega

WOW! I could become a one (or three) watch man with the 1973 and a handful of straps. Thanks for posting these photos, I had no idea how different this watch could look by changing out the strap. Never would have thought of using a NATO. Impressive!


----------



## jonathanp77

piningforthefjords said:


> Oh no. You've just re-inspired me to go strap shopping.
> 
> As always, love those straps and your images.


Lol. You say it like it's a bad thing.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

superultramega said:


> WOW! I could become a one (or three) watch man with the 1973 and a handful of straps. Thanks for posting these photos, I had no idea how different this watch could look by changing out the strap. Never would have thought of using a NATO. Impressive!


Glad to be of service.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords

jonathanp77 said:


> Lol. You say it like it's a bad thing.


Not at all. Except that I tend to get lost in the depths of the www when I start strap hunting. ;-)

Ironic, really... All these watches and not enough time.


----------



## LikeClockWork

awesome! wear in good health


----------



## Pun

BTW nice shoes... and coffee as well..


jonathanp77 said:


> Changing the strap is how you dress up or down the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13

jonathanp77 said:


> Changing the strap is how you dress up or down the watch.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Wow, never thought the 1973 as a very versatile watch, but it looks great with all those strap combos. Time for some strap shopping now...


----------



## rflklzk

jonathanp77 said:


> Changing the strap is how you dress up or down the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


You make some great combinations! Especially the perlon strap looks awesome

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Glad you gents like the pics of the various strap combinations. Because it has a white dial, I think it can work with most strap colours.

Here are more pics (with the OEM strap and a few others)



























Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## acamlin21

Jonathan, some of those straps look stunning on the watch, especially the grey one. 

Do you mind saying where you obtained the grey strap?


----------



## jonathanp77

acamlin21 said:


> Jonathan, some of those straps look stunning on the watch, especially the grey one.
> 
> Do you mind saying where you obtained the grey strap?


I bought it from artisanstrapco.com.

Although the photo of the Orion you'll see on that page is mine, I'm not affiliated with them. They just liked my photo of their strap so much they asked to use it.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal

Beautiful watch. Congratulations.


----------



## acamlin21

Thank you. I must be blind as I don't see one called "Orion" or one that looks exactly like the grey one you have, though there is a black one, and blue one with a similar hue. Anyway, your answer is appreciated much anyway because it's a good site.


----------



## acamlin21

On another note I plan on buying this watch as my first "luxury" watch in late August. I hope it is still around online then since it was discontinued. I see it on three different sites (grey market).


----------



## rflklzk

acamlin21 said:


> On another note I plan on buying this watch as my first "luxury" watch in late August. I hope it is still around online then since it was discontinued. I see it on three different sites (grey market).


Go get it. I was told that only few more left

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## superultramega

Is this watch truly discontinued? My local ish watch shop said it wasn't when I asked less than a month ago. They also said it is in the catalog, which I haven't confirmed. And I'm not sure being included in the catalog means it won't be discontinued in the future.


----------



## piningforthefjords

superultramega said:


> Is this watch truly discontinued? My local ish watch shop said it wasn't when I asked less than a month ago. They also said it is in the catalog, which I haven't confirmed. And I'm not sure being included in the catalog means it won't be discontinued in the future.


It was in last year's catalogue, but not in this year's catalogue. Still on the website though. And two different local AD's confirmed for me via the local distributor and Longines itself that it's been discontinued.

Production has stopped (no idea when), but some stock remains (not sure how much).


----------



## superultramega

Oh man, I may need to make an expensive watch purchase earlier than planned...


----------



## acamlin21

I got this baby in the mail a copy weeks ago. Photos soon.


----------



## rflklzk

acamlin21 said:


> I got this baby in the mail a copy weeks ago. Photos soon.
> View attachment 9105130
> View attachment 9105138
> View attachment 9105154


Looks great! Congrats!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid

Hey guys, anyone know where I can get a white dial 1973 heritage chrono? Recently discovered this watch but can't find much online.


----------



## atorling

It's a great watch. The finishing matches much more expensive watches. I love it.


----------



## jonathanp77

The blue column-wheel mechanism is a nice touch on the L688.2 calibre chronograph movement.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## junta

I've had this watch for a couple of months and I agree that it looks great with a lot of styles. I wear this with jeans, shorts and suits. It, also, gets a lot of compliments.


----------



## junta




----------



## T2B

Love that cushion case- sharp watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Bigwatch Guy

Nice Watch. Has a vintage look to it yet still elegant and sport and functional, if you need it.


----------



## CTesta

Beautiful Watch!


----------



## Dave V.

Love the cushion case and panda dial. Doesn't hurt that you get to see that column wheel. Very nice. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hizami_83

My 1week old 1973. It is really a beautiful timepiece. Totally worth it.


----------



## junta

I've been wearing mine almost everyday. It's a wonderful watch.


----------



## piningforthefjords

Just happen to be wearing mine today, as well as every day for the last week or so...


----------



## crhempel

Great looking piece!!


----------



## mellowturtle

Nice!


----------



## ninzeo

Joined the club as well


----------



## 383prr

Beautiful watch,. congrats.
I got my panda dial with help from Topper Jewelers last month.


----------



## Hizami_83

Stunning watch! Even at night. Now I can't help to think about getting a reverse panda watch..hahaha


----------



## ninzeo

Hizami_83 said:


> Stunning watch! Even at night. Now I can't help to think about getting a reverse panda watch..hahaha


Haha, touche!

I felt exactly the same and got this cheap handwound chrono. It looks cool (true white subdials instead of the usual silver/ivory). Actually awesome bang for buck with the ST19 movement


----------



## Funan

The case shape is awesome in this line


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rzapalac

That is a great looking watch! Very clean and a high end look. I can definitely see why many have said that it punches above its weight class.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hizami_83

Sorry guys, can't stop posting pictures of this watch. Hahaha..


----------



## ccm123

Congrats!


----------



## Jason_Jordan44

Love this case!


----------



## Hizami_83

Tried something new..my 1973 with BandR bands "oak classic vintage racing" strap.


----------



## rcoltellino

Congrats classy and sporty looks great


----------



## BVItalia

Great watch! I'd be all over it if I didn't have a Tag Heuer Monaco.


----------



## Hizami_83

Mine paired with black Nato strap.


----------



## tomatoes

The oak classic vintage BrB rally is spot on with this Longines chronograph.


----------



## mcwatch12

Congrats thanks for sharing


----------



## Hizami_83

New strap combo. "Coal" from "Two Stitch Straps".


----------



## TagTime

Great combo!


----------



## cuthbert

Hizami_83 said:


> New strap combo. "Coal" from "Two Stitch Straps".


IMO a perforated strap like an Hirsch would work better.


----------



## Hizami_83

cuthbert said:


> Hizami_83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New strap combo. "Coal" from "Two Stitch Straps".
> 
> 
> 
> IMO a perforated strap like an Hirsch would work better.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestion. 
Which perforated Hirsch & color do you think will work better? I have one perforated racing strap from B&R band few posts back.


----------



## cuthbert

Hizami_83 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> Which perforated Hirsch & color do you think will work better? I have one perforated racing strap from B&R band few posts back.


Of course Hirsch Rally black leather with white stitching:










Old model, the new one looks cheap.


----------



## i.razvan

Got a very tempting offer from the local AD for this watch and now i am on the verge of buying it. 

I have checked online for preowned and the offers i found match the local ADs price. So now i am really tempted buying it. 

Can you guys please tell me if you had any issues with them ? 

I will probably let the chrono work full time, since it has a column wheel clutch. 

Just curios if you guys are engaging the chrono occasionally or full time.


----------



## Hizami_83

i.razvan said:


> Got a very tempting offer from the local AD for this watch and now i am on the verge of buying it.
> 
> I have checked online for preowned and the offers i found match the local ADs price. So now i am really tempted buying it.
> 
> Can you guys please tell me if you had any issues with them ?
> 
> I will probably let the chrono work full time, since it has a column wheel clutch.
> 
> Just curios if you guys are engaging the chrono occasionally or full time.


I just had mine for like 6months & it's being rotate among my other watches. I dont have any issue so far with it. On the chronograph usage, i didn't try to run it full time before. Longest I timed is 3hrs.


----------



## harryst

i.razvan said:


> Can you guys please tell me if you had any issues with them ?


I use the chrono ca 7 hrs/month (every 2 weeks for 3.5-4 hours per week, to make sure I walk enough; I have another chrono I use the other 2 weeks ). During that time it gets stopped + restarted ca 20 times.

No issues EXCEPT the hour hand creeps ahead (but less so than in my other chrono); but this happens w/ the 7750 - derivative thereof here - frequently.


----------



## i.razvan

Thanks a lot guys! Bought the beauty already.


----------



## rfortson

Hizami_83 said:


> I just had mine for like 6months & it's being rotate among my other watches. I dont have any issue so far with it. On the chronograph usage, i didn't try to run it full time before. Longest I timed is 3hrs.


Similar story here. I've got two Longines column-wheels and I rotate them with many other watches. I don't let the chrono run.

If you've found a good deal like this from an AD, I'd jump on it. It's a gorgeous watch!


----------



## junta

Sometimes, I would leave the chronograph running overnight and I've never had any issues. 

Enjoy your watch! It's a beauty!

Sent from my SM-G9287C using Tapatalk


----------



## Briam.

Very nice! Good pick


----------



## jonathanp77

Catching the last bit of daylight through the windows. I've had mine since 2014 and definitely have been a couple of times when I left the chrono running. Haven't had any issues.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatter77

i.razvan said:


> I will probably let the chrono work full time, since it has a column wheel clutch.


You probably mixed up the vertical clutch with column wheel. Vertical clutch is the one where amplitude doesn't fall with actuation of the chronograph function and exert additional wear to the mechanism.

This longines caliber has a column wheel which makes chronograph buttons feel more solid when pressed. But it has a regular lateral clutch with meshing of wheels when chrono function is engaged.


----------



## i.razvan

madhatter77 said:


> You probably mixed up the vertical clutch with column wheel


Yeah...since then I found out that the movement doesn't have vertical clutch. 

My bad!


----------



## Hizami_83

11.11. Mine says Hi!


----------



## mcnuggets1543

How does this watch's lug to lug compare in size to the SKX009/007?


----------



## Hardaway

Is that the OEM strap? Really like the pairing.


----------



## Hizami_83

mcnuggets1543 said:


> How does this watch's lug to lug compare in size to the SKX009/007?


 The lug to lug is about 49mm.


----------



## Hizami_83

Hello from 1973!


----------



## mcnuggets1543

Hizami_83 said:


> The lug to lug is about 49mm.


Oh thank you, I just got one and it looks even better in person. I thought it would be too big, but I think it fits my wrist perfectly. So worth it.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

RogerP said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> This one arrived yesterday, to my delight. I've been consitently drawn to comtemporary renditions of vintage pieces and this is one of the nice examples I have come across.
> 
> On the wrist, it definitely looks and feels like something comfortably above its actual price point.
> 
> Colour me happy.





Hizami_83 said:


> Hello from 1973!





mcnuggets1543 said:


> Oh thank you, I just got one and it looks even better in person. I thought it would be too big, but I think it fits my wrist perfectly. So worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk





i.razvan said:


> Thanks a lot guys! Bought the beauty already.





Hizami_83 said:


> 11.11. Mine says Hi!


Hey gang, I'm quoting several of you to ask what packaging came with this watch? I'm thinking of picking one up from my local dealer (good guys) but they usually just grab a regular Longines box for their watches. If there's a special box I'd like to know beforehand so I know what to look for. And if they don't have it for some reason, then ask for more discount.


----------



## i.razvan

rfortson said:


> Hey gang, ...


You can check my post for the package, as I have mine for sale


----------



## rfortson

RogerP said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> This one arrived yesterday, to my delight. I've been consitently drawn to comtemporary renditions of vintage pieces and this is one of the nice examples I have come across.
> 
> On the wrist, it definitely looks and feels like something comfortably above its actual price point.
> 
> Colour me happy.





Hizami_83 said:


> Hello from 1973!





mcnuggets1543 said:


> Oh thank you, I just got one and it looks even better in person. I thought it would be too big, but I think it fits my wrist perfectly. So worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk





i.razvan said:


> Thanks a lot guys! Bought the beauty already.





i.razvan said:


> You can check my post for the package, as I have mine for sale


Yes I noticed that. Any particular reason you're selling? (Not that we need a reason...I buy/sell all the time, including 3 previous Longines chronographs.)

And I see yours came in the regular Longines box, which is fine. I just know some of the heritage watches come in a special box with a name plate.


----------



## i.razvan

The one and only reason is that I am reconsidering (ain't we all do this? ) my entire collection and want to resume for the moment to only 2 watches, an explorer and a submariner as they both are on my radar for far so long. 

Since I've got the explorer, I hardly ever worn the other watches, so that's that . 

For now at least...


----------



## rfortson

i.razvan said:


> The one and only reason is that I am reconsidering (ain't we all do this? ) my entire collection and want to resume for the moment to only 2 watches, an explorer and a submariner as they both are on my radar for far so long.
> 
> Since I've got the explorer, I hardly ever worn the other watches, so that's that .
> 
> For now at least...


I hear you brother! Been there, done that.

Oh, and the AD gave me such a good deal I didn't care about what box it came with. I got the standard Longines box which is fine. The watch is gorgeous but y'all already know that.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnuggets1543

Just an update. I recently got an 114270 Explorer 1 and here's a picture side by side. I believe this Longines is going to stay in my collection forever.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

